# Trolling motor battery



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Going to replace one battery with 2 for extended run time, want input on what brand to get. Leaning towards blue top


----------



## walleye2 (Apr 4, 2015)

undertaker said:


> Going to replace one battery with 2 for extended run time, want input on what brand to get. Leaning towards blue top


----------



## walleye2 (Apr 4, 2015)

Sears diehard gold have worked great for me


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

If money was no object.... I would go blue top as they are a couple Lbs lighter and maintenance free. However, I am but a poor working man, I buy whatever I convince myself is the best wet battery at a reasonable price at the time. I replace them every 3 to 4 years... whenever they start to struggle to do what I need on a windy day.


----------

